# Branch clean up



## mart (Apr 1, 2007)

I had the power company drop a couple trees due their proximity to the lines. I dropped the logs off this morning at the local sawmill to be milled for my workbench. Sadie the Moose dropped by to offer her services cleaning up the branches.


----------

